# Working Line Breeder Recommendation in TX



## TGE (Jul 19, 2014)

After recently losing one of my two GSDs to cancer, I'd like to find a new companion for my female in the next few months. Both of my GSDs were working line GSDs that I adopted as rescues, and I'm looking for breeder recommendations of such lines anywhere in or near TX. Based on tons of previous threads, I've compiled the following list. *Please feel free to comment with personal experiences or recommendations (or warnings):*



Wunderhaus German Shepherds -- located in Denton, TX
Germelhaus German Shepherds -- located in Princeton, TX
Gerdeshaus German Shepherds -- located in Princeton, TX
Weberhaus German Shepherds -- located in Kansas
Sudenblick German Shepherds -- located near San Antonio, TX
Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- located in Virginia?
Van Meerhout German Shepherds -- located in Taylor, TX


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

I have great respect for both Germelhaus and Weberhaus. I owned the sweetest little black female that was a Germelhaus dog. I didn't get her until she was almost 3. Have known Malinda Weber for about 10 years. One of my best friends just got her second Weberhaus dog. Her first is over 12 years old. Those 2 breed really different bloodlines. I believe MelloDee breeds mainly West German working lines. Malinda is really knowledgeable about Czech lines, and also has a few DDR dogs. Their looks and temperaments are different. They both do health tests and work and title their dogs.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been following Weberhaus (Malinda) kennel for many years. I finally brought home my first pup from her a few weeks ago. 

I am so enjoying my new little girl! 

Highly recommend!


----------



## TGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback. Does anyone have personal experience with Wunderhaus? I believe her name is Melody Wunder.


----------

